# Need help! transfer touch ups.



## NickIdtg (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been pressing some shirts using playful transfers, some of them didn't come out so perfect. I was wondering if there is some kind of way I touch them up to fix them? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

What on earth is a playful transfer? 

The only way I can think of is to meticulously match up another transfer (at least in the problem area) and re-press it. I had to do that once, and can honestly say I nearly lost my sanity doing it. I have since learned to just toss the misprints and use them for practice or cleanup instead of trying to salvage them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have plastisol ink the same color, you can touch it up with a brush then cure/press again.


----------

